# Making Davis Sewing Machine hardware



## John (Aug 13, 2014)

Didn’t want to plate my original hardware
More to come


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 13, 2014)

John said:


> Didn’t want to plate my original hardware
> More to come





*PRIMO !!  Very Nice, John.  The hobby could use these small, very-difficult to find parts !!*


.........  patric



=================================
=================================


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 13, 2014)

You should be proud of your > Skilled Work <


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hell John those frames aren't real complicated. What's the chances of a turn key HD package?  V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Aug 13, 2014)

John, yu kill me with your talent!!!!
...ps; can you build me a complete Shaw engine kit?


----------



## John (Aug 13, 2014)

Not talent, but machines.


----------



## mike j (Aug 14, 2014)

Both seem to be working quite well.


----------



## John (Aug 18, 2014)

*Crank nut*

Crank spanner nut


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 18, 2014)

John said:


> Crank spanner nut
> View attachment 165329





*Perfecto !!*


Good Stuff --John !!

..........  patric




=======================================================
=======================================================


----------



## moparrecyclers (Aug 18, 2014)

*May need a part.*



John said:


> Didn’t want to plate my original hardware
> More to come
> View attachment 164564
> 
> View attachment 164566




Might be looking for the truss rods missing link if I am lucky enough to pick this one up.


----------



## John (Aug 19, 2014)

moparrecyclers said:


> Might be looking for the truss rods missing link if I am lucky enough to pick this one up.]
> 
> Very nice, hope you get it.
> If you do PM me a address and I will get you a set shipped out.
> ...


----------



## moparrecyclers (Aug 19, 2014)

*I missed Davis*

Missed out on it playing phone tag with the owner. It was on Craigslist without a price and sold last night for $500.00 to someone that was closeer than 1 hr. away and could come right away. 
I have been on the receiving end of that, so I hope the new owner is happy with it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 19, 2014)

oh sure, I asked you long ago to make the Dayton machined bearing stuff, but noooo... but now you'll make this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P.S., that's not Sewing Machine hardware...


----------

